

Ask HN: Is anyone hiring remote workers? Starving college student needs work - alashley

Hi, I'm a starving college student about to graduate from a CS diploma program in a couple of months. I'm in a financial bind (rent due in two weeks!), and I need to start working sooner rather than later. I'm a super-frequent lurker on HN, and I'm always excited about the latest technologies being discussed.<p>I'm only taking two classes at the moment, one of which is a course on presentations and the other is on systems security. I am looking for work that would allow me to learn new things, and possibly even lead to something long term.<p>My current projects include a dashboard application for the BC Oil and Gas commission which is using Drupal. I built a prototype of this application during my co-op term with the commission last summer (and I can push the code to github if someone would like to see it).
I'm building a twitter clone as per the ruby on rails tutorial by Michael Hartl.<p>I have experience with a variety of languages and platforms gained both in school and on my own time. Some of these include PHP/MySql, JavaScript, Android, Java (including JSF, JSP, and struts), C, some python, and node.js. I pride myself on my ability to solve problems independent of language or environment.<p>I'm passionate about a few specific areas of software development, including databases and database warehousing, concurrent programming (hence the interest in node.js), and algorithms. Here are a few small sites I've worked on as a freelancer: http://www.andreecazabon.ca/[1] http://thirdworldcanada.ca/[2] http://www.lazoslearning.org/[3] http://cafedeluxe.ca/[4] http://tanglewoodconstruction.ca/[5]&#60;p&#62;My github mostly consists of my smaller learning projects, but nevertheless, I can provide a link to it if required.<p>I'm hoping someone here has a need for an enthusiastic 20-something hacker.<p>Cheers,<p>A
======
phasevar
You should put your contact details in your profile.

~~~
alashley
Thanks for the suggestion, will do!

